# Mungo



## Thandris (22. August 2007)

Hey ich wollt mal fragen was denkt ihr, kostet mugo mit allen mats ca.?


----------



## Szyslak (22. August 2007)

Unterschiedlich, ist halt Serverbedingt. Früher hat ein Kristall der Leere noch 60-70g gekostet, jetzt sind sie bei uns für 20g zu haben. Wie es auf anderen Servern aussieht weis ich nicht.
Früher hat man an die 450~500g bezahlt, mittlerweile zahlt man auf Malygos nur noch 250~300g.


----------



## ApoY2k (22. August 2007)

Bei uns schwankt es zwischen 400 und 800 g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käwchen (24. August 2007)

Hallo Thandris, ich weiss leider nicht wieviel die mats für Mungo auf Ambossar kosten, aber ich würde gerne hier eine neue Frage reinstellen um nicht ein neues thema zu eröffnen.
Der Name Passt sowieso ; )
Bei Mungo, wird die Waffe verzaubert und ist dann 120 Beweglichkeit drauf oder ist da ne Chance bei nahkampfangriffen das es für ne zeit lang 120 beweglichkeit sind?
Oder ist es überhaupt das man mehrmals Verzaubern muss bis die "Chance" gekommen ist udn die Waffe nun permanent 120 Bew hat ?


----------



## WeRkO (24. August 2007)

Also, es ist so: bei angriffen besteht eines Chance, das mungo procct, es sind aber nicht permanent 120 Agi mehr, sondern nur Temporär. Ist halt ähnlich wie mit Kreuzfahrer. Allerdings procct das nicht nur bei Angriffen, sondern auch bei Berufe (zum teil). Einem aus unserer gilde ist es letztens vorgekommen das er was geschmiedet hat und auf einmal Mungo geprocct ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (26. August 2007)

is das aber nur führ nahkampf, oder?


----------



## Mxx (26. August 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> is das aber nur führ nahkampf, oder?


Ja!


----------

